# lange Kurbelachse



## Fred1987 (1. März 2005)

Hallo, ich suche Kurbeln mit langen Achsen BB BMX. Welche gibt's da? So alles über 148mm. Hab aber leider keine Ahnung, weil des ja nie dabeisteht bei den Kurbeln. Danke!

Gruß Fred


----------



## man1ac (1. März 2005)

http://www.parano-garage.de 

da kannste schauen in der beschrieben gibbet es immer nen drop down menü wo die verfügbaren längen drin stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fred1987 (1. März 2005)

Jaja, aber da stehen nur die Kurbellängen drin, net die Achslängen. Trotzdem Danke, Fred


----------



## man1ac (1. März 2005)

für was vrauchst du denn achsenlängen? ich denke mal die sind bei allen zimlich gleich


----------



## Fred1987 (1. März 2005)

will mir n agent!smith zusammenstellen mit BMX BB. Jetzt haben mir alle geraten auf jeden Fall ne Achse über 148mm zu nehmen, da sonst das kettenblatt am rahmen schleifen kann oder die kurbeln nich ordentlich halten.


----------



## Fred1987 (1. März 2005)

will mir n agent!smith zusammenstellen mit BMX BB. Jetzt haben mir alle geraten auf jeden Fall ne Achse über 148mm zu nehmen, da sonst das kettenblatt am rahmen schleifen kann oder die kurbeln nich ordentlich halten. Gibt's da welche, die sich schon bei anderen Agent!Smith Zusammenstellungen bewährt haben?


----------



## Flatpro (1. März 2005)

fsa nasty boy fährt crazy-spy, der wird ja von agent gesponsort... allerdings am orange...


----------



## AzMo (2. März 2005)

also ich fahre wtp pro mit demolition compact sprocket in 30t + ca 10mm spacer insgesamt damit kettenblatt nicht schleift und linke kurbel gleichen abstand hat. die achse ist ca. halb auf den kurbelarmen und ich hoffe das reicht. es hält bisher auf jeden fall. wieviel mm genau draufstecken hab ich auch mal gemessen aber wieder vergessen...


----------



## cyclon3 (2. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> fsa nasty boy fährt crazy-spy, der wird ja von agent gesponsort... allerdings am orange...



X-Drive eigentlich oder!?


----------



## crazy-spy (2. März 2005)

durch zufall hierein geschlittert....

sorry flachprofi, du hast nicht recht, sondern der werte herr cyclon3 
Fahre nach wievor die XDrive.... 

Basti


----------



## Flatpro (12. März 2005)

dann wars micha an seinem smith mit der nasty^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hausmeister (12. März 2005)

Profilekurbeln kriegt man mit 3 verschieden Achslängen


----------



## Pissnelke (13. März 2005)

so ein zufall. mir ist das heute auch mal aufgefallen als ich wieder n größeres kettenblatt dranmachen wollte (nein, ich MUSS  )

abstand zu den kettenstreben ist jetzt grad mal 1mm oder so.
spacer kann ich nicht mehr dranmachen weil ich jetzt schon angst habe wegen der klemmung. die kurbelarme sind nichtmal halb auf der achse.

kurbeln sind wtp pro...gibts da was zum wechseln?


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2005)

kleineres blatt !

oder nich nicht davon gehört, das man hinten auch kleinere ritzel fahren kann ?


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kleineres blatt !
> 
> oder nich nicht davon gehört, das man hinten auch kleinere ritzel fahren kann ?



Hast du noch nicht davon gehört, dass man so fahren kann, wie man will?

Ach ja, du Plenkst. Gewöhn dir das ab.


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch nicht davon gehört, dass man so fahren kann, wie man will?
> 
> Ach ja, du Plenkst. Gewöhn dir das ab.


hat er was davon gesagt, ass man kleineres blatt fahren mus?
war doch nur ein adäquater vorschlag... besser als sich ne neue achse zu kaufen find ich...
is wohl etwas dreist formulieret, aber recht aht er irgendwie wohl


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)

Was hat denn die Grösse des Kettenblatts mit der Länger der Kurbelachse zu tun?! Aaaah...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pissnelke (14. März 2005)

das kettenblatt ist ja nicht alleine das problem 

hab als notlösung sowieso ein kleineres angebaut. das ist aber auch noch dünner als das vorherige und somit wandert die kurbel nochmal ein stück richtung rahmen


----------



## evil_rider (14. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn die Grösse des Kettenblatts mit der Länger der Kurbelachse zu tun?! Aaaah...




das man bei ner zukurzen achse, keine spacer mehr unters blatt machen kann und es somit am rahmen schleift ?

da schafft dann nur ein kleineres blatt, und/oder eine längere achse abhilfe.


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)

Jungs, wenn man "klein" in Verbindung mit "Kettenblatt" sagt, dann beschreibt man damit den Durchmesser. Wenn man "dünn" sagt, ist das wieder was ganz anderes.


----------



## AzMo (15. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, wenn man "klein" in Verbindung mit "Kettenblatt" sagt, dann beschreibt man damit den Durchmesser. Wenn man "dünn" sagt, ist das wieder was ganz anderes.



das meint er auch. je größer der durchmesser desto weiter weg muss es vom lager, wegen der kettenstrebe


----------



## Pissnelke (15. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das man bei ner zukurzen achse, keine spacer mehr unters blatt machen kann und es somit am rahmen schleift ?
> 
> da schafft dann nur ein kleineres blatt, und/oder eine längere achse abhilfe.




jaaa das sag ich doch 

-> längere achse, da keine spacer mehr passen würden egal wie dünn/dick das blatt ist


----------

